# Slimline era schwinn american fender light



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 14, 2022)

1960s 
Missing plastic switch. 
9.00 shipping
Pp, MO, checks accepted


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 24, 2022)

Bump


----------



## mike.jurado (Feb 2, 2022)

How much are you asking for the light? (mike.jurado@gmail.com)


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 2, 2022)

Still available


----------



## HEMI426 (Feb 2, 2022)

Mike it's the DOND Auction, put in a bid.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 15, 2022)

mike.jurado said:


> How much are you asking for the light? (mike.jurado@gmail.com)



Make offer


----------



## mike.jurado (Mar 16, 2022)

I was replying because it said $39 shipped…..is that not the price?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 16, 2022)

I had it in the for sale area but then moved it here. If you want it for 39.00 shipped it's a deal. Yes?


----------



## mike.jurado (Mar 16, 2022)

Ok, it’s a deal. Can you send me your PayPal information please.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 16, 2022)

Pm sent now


----------

